# pogo stick or tall ladder



## JayHawkInspector (Jun 7, 2010)

What should they use to access this disconnect switch??

View attachment 1361


View attachment 1361


/monthly_2010_06/572953dc9cbcf_Disconnecttohigh.jpg.acdc4da7811c148e26802e3a5ce9535e.jpg


----------



## fatboy (Jun 7, 2010)

WOW..............but it looks like it's been there a while.


----------



## raider1 (Jun 7, 2010)

I like the pogo-stick idea myself. 

Definitely not readily accessible.

Chris


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jun 7, 2010)

How about a pull chain?

The gas meters located inside the hole in the bottom worry me more


----------



## High Desert (Jun 7, 2010)

Rope ladder from the roof. That way you aren't grounded (I think).


----------



## Coug Dad (Jun 8, 2010)

Nice single step down from the door.  Looks like they need to rebuild the landing when they rebuild the stairs from the door.


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 8, 2010)

Just put a 90° bend on the end of a stick of ½" EMT.


----------



## RJJ (Jun 9, 2010)

This has to be some sort of trick! Who would have the downspouts end 8'off the ground?


----------

